# chi e' di milano?

## xlyz

comincio io  ...  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Ok, votato   :Cool: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Votato pure io...

Dove abito lo vedete nella location o su una cartina mooolto dettagliata della lombardia  :Cool: 

P.S. Vi do un aiuto vicino Monza

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Votato pure io...
> 
> Dove abito lo vedete nella location o su una cartina mooolto dettagliata della lombardia 
> 
> P.S. Vi do un aiuto vicino Monza
> ...

 

Beh sei dietro casa mia  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

Ma che poll è? Dopo quello sulle regioni adesso passiamo a quello sulle città? Speriamo non nascano tanti poll quante città ci sono in Italia...   :Rolling Eyes: 

/me che non vive a Milano ma ci va cmq ogni giorno per motivi di studio

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma che poll è? Dopo quello sulle regioni adesso passiamo a quello sulle città? Speriamo non nascano tanti poll quante città ci sono in Italia...  
> 
> /me che non vive a Milano ma ci va cmq ogni giorno per motivi di studio

 

facciamo che possono postarli solo i veteran, ok?   :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

 *-Yoshi- wrote:*   

> Dove abito lo vedete nella location o su una cartina mooolto dettagliata della lombardia
> 
> P.S. Vi do un aiuto vicino Monza 

 

Beh, non é così imboscato.. sta lì, in mezzo alla Brianza alcolica...  :Razz: 

Anb

Milàn l'é on gran Milàn

----------

## koma

io sono di torino ma ho la ragazza a milano magari un salto di cortesia ce lo faccio ... tenendo però presente che la mia ragazza (glup) ODIA linux e quindi sarà una visita veloce giusto peer salutarci

----------

## -YoShi-

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh sei dietro casa mia 

 

 :Shocked: 

Cavolo e non me ne sono mai accorto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Eheh di dove sei?

----------

## khazad-dum

io sto a 10 km...zona sud

----------

## micron

Come ho indicato nel mio profilo sono di Bergamo, quindi non sono molto lontano da Milano.

Mi organizzerei volentieri  :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

Milano Sud, dalle parti di Binasco

----------

## MyZelF

Tre orette di treno e sono da voi...  :Smile: 

Poi finchè la durata del viaggio è coperta dall'autonomia del portatile, non c'è pericolo di annoiarsi...   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Eheh di dove sei?

 

Abito a Usmate

/Shev io credo che xlyz sia genloso del ritrovo che hanno fatto a Lugano e stia cercando di proporre un aperitivo nella milano da bere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /Shev io credo che xlyz sia genloso del ritrovo che hanno fatto a Lugano e stia cercando di proporre un aperitivo nella milano da bere 

 

Ma si, non ho mica detto di non continuare o bloccare il topic. Ho solo velatamente invitato la gente a non aprire mille poll in cui chiedono chi è di Topolinia, Paperopoli o Forlimpopoli. Poi se qualcuno vuole organizzare qualche incontro faccia pure, io nei limiti del possibile partecipo sempre volentieri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## linuxconfa

Ho sempre abitato ad Agrate Brianza (coi genitori), ora da sposato sono a Roma, ma settimana prossima mi trasferisco a Cesano Maderno.

Sono nuovissimo in gentoo e abbastanza nuovo in linux, ma mi faremme un grande piacere incontrarvi.

Ciao a tutti  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

Monzese purosangue  :Smile: 

Cmq organizziamo o no una serata alcolica??

----------

## anborn

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /Shev io credo che xlyz sia genloso del ritrovo che hanno fatto a Lugano e stia cercando di proporre un aperitivo nella milano da bere 

 

Beh, io ho organizzato il ritrovo di Lugano... se volete organizzo anche quello a Milano, tanto gioco in casa anche lì..   :Wink: 

Fatemi sapere se vogliamo farlo o meno...

Anb

----------

## gaffiere

Presente! in piena brianza alcoooolica 

Baaaasta alcool, devo ancora riprendermi dalla festa di ieri sera   :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## vargaso

eheheh mi aggiungo anche io... prov milano -> vicinissimo a Monza!

----------

## randomaze

Inizio a pensare seriamente che Brianza e Ticino abbiano istituito dei Parchi dove si può ammirare l'utente gentoo in cattività.

----------

## codadilupo

 *linuxconfa wrote:*   

> ma settimana prossima mi trasferisco a Cesano Maderno

 

cesano ! Caro il mio vicino di casa! Io abito a limbiate, ho studiato a saronno, e, al momento, lavoro a mariano comense  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## enx89

Presente! Sono della provincia nord di Milano non lontano da cesano madreno e limbiate: Paderno Dugnano

ENx

----------

## alexerre

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me che non vive a Milano ma ci va cmq ogni giorno per motivi di studio

 

Politecnico o Statale?

/me sono della provincia di MI 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: raga, chi di voi studia alla statale di mi (informatica)?

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Politecnico o Statale?

 

Poli, da buon ingegnere  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*   Politecnico o Statale? 
> 
> Poli, da buon ingegnere 

 

lol, informatica o elettronica?

Se sei a Mi ogni tanto ci si può beccare per fare due chiacchiere  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> lol, informatica o elettronica?

 

Informatica naturalmente  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se sei a Mi ogni tanto ci si può beccare per fare due chiacchiere

 

Se c'è l'occasione perchè no? Però è meglio se continuiamo in pvt, rischiamo di andare OT  :Razz: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

son di milano anch'io  :Smile: 

se organizzate qualcosa ci dovrei essere di certo!  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

IO Io "studio" alla statale a milano informatico old style   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## b10m

Pero' non stiamo concludendo... ce lo diciamo davanti a una caraffa di birra dome studiamo/lavoriamo... no?

Mi sento un Monzese (che lavora a Milano) escluso  :Sad: 

----------

## xlyz

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Pero' non stiamo concludendo... ce lo diciamo davanti a una caraffa di birra dome studiamo/lavoriamo... no?

 

vedo che intanto che ero via vi siete organizzati ...  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

io sono lontanooooooooooooooooooo

----------

## federico

Milano navigli   :Cool: 

----------

## b10m

Se siete di Milano siete obbligati a venire Sabato 6 Marzo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143669

pena la cancellazione del vostro nick dalla comunita'   :Wink: 

----------

